# Please help me ID this bike



## College Cyclery (Dec 17, 2021)

Hoping somebody here can please tell me what this is.
Thank You


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2021)

I have no idea what that is, but it's for sure interesting!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2021)

@Jesse McCauley @New Mexico Brant


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 17, 2021)

Great bicycle! Looks like circa 1891-92 Gormully & Jeffery. Will look for more information to confirm.


----------



## College Cyclery (Dec 17, 2021)

thank you


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm digging that rear suspension. That's a cool bike, what size are the wheels, is there any badge holes. Keep this thread going til we get more info. I love anything different and this is. What's the story, like where did you find it?


----------



## 1motime (Dec 17, 2021)

Very interesting bike.  Unique engineering.  Well preserved.  No pitting.  Wonder what is under the blue?


----------



## College Cyclery (Dec 17, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> Great bicycle! Looks like circa 1891-92 Gormully & Jeffery. Will look for more information to confirm.



I think you are correct. The fork looks a later men’s fork. It’s different than the straight blade forks you see in the ads for them.


----------



## College Cyclery (Dec 17, 2021)

1motime said:


> Very interesting bike.  Unique engineering.  Well preserved.  No pitting.  Wonder what is under the blue?



I was scraping little spots here and there. Much of was nickel or chrome


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 17, 2021)

College Cyclery said:


> I think you are correct. The fork looks a later men’s fork. It’s different than the straight blade forks you see in the ads for them.




This is an image from 1891 Gormully & Jeffery Catalog showing the version with straight fork and available with hard or cushion tires:




I don't have the 1892 catalog but think yours is probably 1892 as it has wheels for pneumatic tires and the curved fork like the men's Ramblers below from late 1891 and early 1892. Your rear fender and saddle look newer.

August 28, 1891 issue of The Wheel:




January 29, 1892 issue of The Wheel:




Nice 1892 men's Rambler for reference from Glenn Eames collection:


			Gormully and Jeffrey - Diamond Rambler No. 1 - 1892 | Velocipede Gallery


----------



## kermit (Jan 18, 2022)

I think it's an 1892.. Here's my 1892 men's.....


----------



## kermit (Jan 18, 2022)

I think it's an 1892.... Here is my 1892 men's..

View attachment 1551343


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 18, 2022)

Description of G & J Pneumatic Tire (looks like your rims) from November 20, 1891 issue of _The Wheel:_







Article about vibration and spring frames from December 25, 1891 issue of _The Wheel:_













Description of 1892 Rambler Bicycles from December 25, 1891 issue of _The Wheel:_







Correct G & J Hart Saddle for yours from February 12, 1892 issue of _The Wheel:_




G & J introduces the rigid frame Rambler from July 27, 1892 issue of _The Wheel:





_


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 27, 2022)

Excellent Bike(s)!!

Coincidentally I have a period photo of the OP ladies frame…with a dapper fella at the wheel!


----------



## College Cyclery (Jan 27, 2022)

great pics ! Thank you !


----------

